# Symbol für Taktgenerator im FUP



## tkw (7 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

es geht um die Abschussprüfung Teil 1 (Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik). In den Bereitstellungsunterlagen für den Ausbildungsbetrieb ist ein FUP vorgegeben, in dem im Netzwerk 1 nur ein Taktgeneratorsymbol (1Hz) eingezeichnet ist. Gibt es im Step7 Programm so ein Symbol? . Der Generator kann ja in der CPU entsprechend generiert werden, er ist dann aber nicht im Netzwerk 1 zu erkennen ?!?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## vladi (7 Februar 2008)

*Taktgenerator*

Hi,
im Netzwerk ein "Taktgeneratorsymbol"? Klar, wenn das ein FC Baustein
ist, der vorher programmiert und so bennant wurde.

Gruss: V.


----------



## tkw (7 Februar 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Netzwerk ein "Taktgeneratorsymbol"? Klar, wenn das ein FC Baustein
> ist, der vorher programmiert und so bennant wurde.
> 
> Gruss: V.


 

Vielen Dank für die Info,

da der Merker mit M5.5 angegeben wird und die Frequenz mit 1Hz vorgegeben wird vermute ich, dass es sich um einen Taktgenerator der CPU handelt ( .5 würde ja auch 1Hz bedeuten). Wenn dem so ist, was kann ich dann ins Netzwerk 1 reinschreiben ?


----------



## vladi (7 Februar 2008)

*Taktgenerator*

Hi,
wenn in der SPS als Taktmerker MB5 deklariert wurde(Hardwarekonfig), dann ist M5.5 tatsächlich ein 1Hz Takt.
Mit dem "Symbol" im Netwerk verstehe ich nicht ganz..Ist da nur der Merker M5.5 zu sehen?

Vladi


----------



## MSR-Techniker (7 Februar 2008)

*Symbol für Taktgenerator*

hallo tkw,
ich habe letztens selbst in den Unterlagen unserer Azubis dieses Symbol
gesehen aber in S7 gibt es das nicht im FUP, evtl. bei der 200'er oder so.
Ich denke  aber mal mit einer UND-Verknüpfung auf den Taktmerker x.5 und einer Erklärung dazu fährst du am besten.

Guss Mario


----------



## tkw (7 Februar 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn in der SPS als Taktmerker MB5 deklariert wurde(Hardwarekonfig), dann ist M5.5 tatsächlich ein 1Hz Takt.
> Mit dem "Symbol" im Netwerk verstehe ich nicht ganz..Ist da nur der Merker M5.5 zu sehen?
> 
> Vladi


 
Im Netzwerk1 ist nur ein Symbol eines Rechteckgenerators (Quadrat mit G und Rechteckimpuls). Der Ausgang ist mit M5.5 bezeichnet.


----------



## vladi (7 Februar 2008)

*Generator*

Hi,
Ähm, über was für Programmierumgebung unterhalten wir uns hier?
S7 300, S7 200, NAIS, Mitsubishi, Toshiba, WAGO usw. ???  

V.


----------



## tkw (8 Februar 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ähm, über was für Programmierumgebung unterhalten wir uns hier?
> S7 300, S7 200, NAIS, Mitsubishi, Toshiba, WAGO usw. ???
> 
> V.


 
In den Bereitstellungsunterlagen wird keine bestimmte SPS vorgegeben. Christiani liefert zur Abschussprüfung die SPS S7 312 (16E / 16A). Es wäre nun interessant, wie es in den vorherigen Prüfungen gemacht wurde ?


----------



## vladi (8 Februar 2008)

*Vorherige Prüfungen?*

Hi,
i understand onli rail station..

(ich verstehe nur Bahnhof).

Vladi


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> i understand onli rail station..
> 
> (ich verstehe nur Bahnhof).
> ...


<offtopic>
Übersetzt man das nicht eher so
It's all greek to me!
</offtopic>


----------



## sps.net.tc (9 Februar 2008)

Hallo TKW!
In den Unterlagen ist nur ein Taktgenerator in NW1 symbolisiert, d.h. hier muss nur ein Takt mit der Frequenz von einem Hertz generiert werden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, auf welche Art und Weise ist dem Programmierer selbst überlassen. Du kannst also einen Taktmerkernehmen oder 2 Zeitglieder verschlaten, hauptsache in NW1 gibts nen 1hz-Takt.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.
Grüssle


----------



## SPS GEEK (21 Januar 2011)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> i understand onli rail station..
> 
> (ich verstehe nur Bahnhof).
> ...




me too

(ich auch)

Nein ernsthaft wie geht das ich peils nicht


----------



## Verpolt (21 Januar 2011)

SPS GEEK schrieb:


> me too
> 
> (ich auch)
> 
> Nein ernsthaft wie geht das ich peils nicht



War das jetzt ne Frage zum 1hz Taktmerker?


----------



## SPS GEEK (21 Januar 2011)

richtig wie bekommen wir den takt bei der Quitierung der Not Aus Einrichtung hin.

Taktgenerator fürne Lampe halt.

SPS CPU 313C 2DP

Taktmerker in der HW Conf. haben wir schon gefunden aber was bringt das ?


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2011)

SPS GEEK schrieb:


> Taktmerker in der HW Conf. haben wir schon gefunden aber was bringt das ?



das man einen merker hat, der in einer bestimmten frequenz seinen zustand von true nach false und nach true wechselt ...


----------



## Verpolt (21 Januar 2011)

SPS GEEK schrieb:


> richtig wie bekommen wir den takt bei der Quitierung der Not Aus Einrichtung hin.
> 
> Taktgenerator fürne Lampe halt.
> 
> ...



Trage z.B.: Merkerbyte 0 in den Taktmerker ein.
Danach die Hardware in die SPS übertragen.

M0.0 - M0.7 haben dann die Frequenzen wie im Bild


----------



## SPS GEEK (21 Januar 2011)

Sehr gut es funktioniert 

Danke:s18::s18::s18::s18::s18::s18::s18::s18::s18::s18::s18::s18:


----------



## Verpolt (21 Januar 2011)

da krabbelts ja nicht schlecht


----------



## mrdoc (21 Januar 2011)

Ich kenne das Symbol noch aus meiner Zwischenprüfung. Du kannst das Netzwerk auch einfach leer- oder weglassen. Wie du das Programm in der Theroetischen Prüfung "schreibst" (lücken füllst) und wie du es programmierst ist vollkommen egal. Da guckt keiner nach. Am Ende gehts nur darum das das Programm auf dem Papier und das Programm auf der Steuerung funktioniert. Ähneln müssen die sich net.


----------

